# Newbie TT owner says hello



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all, I'm a new and proud owner of a 225bhp 2002 TT 37k for a reasonable?? £8500 and it's absolutely perfect, my only I regret is not buying one sooner! I would have but I've been sorta freakily obsessed with Golfs for the past few years!!

Anyway this forum is great, you all seem knowlegable and freindly and I hope to have some great banter and possibly meet some of you guys someday.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the frum , have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Weclome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome 8)


----------

